# Newby



## TeRF (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello to the world of haunt... i am new and i would like to say that you hauntmasters make some of the coolest creaturs ive seen. Hope to exchange some ideas in the future.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, TeRF


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

TeRF said:


> Hello to the world of haunt... i am new and i would like to say that you hauntmasters make some of the coolest creaturs ive seen. Hope to exchange some ideas in the future.


:jol:Awwwwww TeRF...you say the sweetest things! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the haunt forum.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome, youve come to the right place


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and Welcome! You just can't go anywhere else if you want knowledge on Halloween! Don't change that channel! Or you'll miss something!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome, welcome, welcome! There's not just haunt masters here, but some really nice people. Enjoy!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You are to kind.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Terf!!! Happy October and get your prop building going only 30 days left!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to the world of haunting!


----------

